# Preparing Piranha (recipe) as a meal



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Piranha in Tomato Sauce

Piranha, whole, cleaned and scaled 
4 firm, ripe tomatoes 
1 finely chopped medium-sized onion 
2 tablespoons of finely chopped fresh parsley 
½ cup of water 
2 tablespoons of margarine 
salt and pepper to taste

Peel and cut tomato into small cubes. Put half the tomatoes and onion into a large frying pan, place the cleaned piranha on top then cover it with the rest of the tomato, onion and parsley. Add the salt and pepper.

Add half of the water and cook covered over a low fire for about 20 minutes or until the fish can be easily pierced with a fork.

Carefully remove the piranha from the pan and place on a warm serving dish. Reduce the mixture in the frying pan for an additional 5 minutes until thickened and pour over the piranha.

Brazilian Piranha Soup

Piranha, whole fish or heads 
green vegetables in season or to taste 
carrots, peeled and sliced or diced 
yams, peeled and cut up 
onions, whole small or quartered 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 or 2 small chiles to spice things up 
a bit small ginger root, coarsely chopped 
1 or 2 sliced or wedged lemons or limes

Boil whole fish in vegetable stock with spices and pieces of ginger. Add fresh cut up vegetables. Remove bones and larger fins from the fish. Slice lemon or lime as garnish. Remember, the head is an aphrodisiac and is often served separately. The soup can also be made entirely from piranha heads if desired.

Fried Piranha

A medium-sized whole piranha for each serving 
2 or 3 cloves of garlic 
salt and pepper 
sprig of fresh parsley 
whole lemon or lime 
1 or 2 whole ripe tomatoes, sliced 
small quantity of seasoned flour or corn meal

Clean and scale the fish thoroughly. Make a series of diagonal cuts along both sides of the fish from top to belly. Crush the garlic cloves and mix with the salt and a little pepper. Rub this mixture into the cuts along the sides of the fish. Wrap with a damp banana leaf (or a moistened paper towel). Allow to marinate for 30 minutes to an hour.

Some Colombian cooks leave refrigerated overnight. Heat some fresh cooking oil to a high temperature in a large frying pan. Sprinkle the marinated fish lightly with seasoned flour or corn meal. Fry golden brown on each side, turning the fish carefully after browning.

Serve hot garnished with sliced tomato and fresh lemon or lime juice squeezed over the fish.

Grilling Piranha Amazon Style

Grilling fresh-caught fish on an open fire is always a tasty way to enjoy a fresh catch. Use a whole cleaned and scaled fish, rub it lightly with oil, season it with salt and pepper or other available spices, then place it on a grill, about 4 - 6 inches from the heat. In the wild you can use a framework of small twigs and shaved saplings to position the fish over the fire.

Cover the fish with a banana leaf (or foil), and cook until the fish is brown on the underside, approximately 6 - 8 minutes. Turn the fish carefully and continue until the flesh near the bone is (check with the tip of a small knife or long fork), in approximately 8 to 10 minutes. Smaller fish usually work best using this method, especially in the jungle.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE Research Man


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

pretty expensive meal


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

hmmm mayb not.. with mah Giant Pacus!! see how they taste like ahhahaha


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lols..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats interesting, but im not touching my P!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ill stick to my rainbow trout when eatting fish :laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Frank, you barbarian...








I could *never* eat my beloved toothy pets...









Doesn't mean I'm not curious, though: anyone care to donate a piranha or two...


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Who was it that was having a hard time dealing with their piranha fry? The decision seemed to come to feeding the fry to your p's, but hey, why not try it? It's fish, and people do eat them.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Frank, have any recipes for pacu?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

> Frank, you barbarian...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Frank, have any recipes for pacu?


 Just substitute the piranha for the pacu.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Remember, the head is an aphrodisiac and is often served separately.


 Just noticed that...
When you have a dinner date, this sheds a whole different light on the phrase "giving head"...


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

I guess it's not expensive to eat piranha in South America, people eat them there all the time. I wouldn't eat mine 'cause it would feel like i'm eating all that frozen beefheart i give them.







That's not appetizing at all. Although now i know to ask for head when i go to South America and i'm hungry for soup.


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

Ohh but great recipes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on Oct 2 2003, 02:49 PM
> Frank, have any recipes for pacu?


Gut them slice it down the middle like a chicken into slabs. Make cross slices along the flank and rub your favorite seasoning. I use garlic pepper, and lemon wheels which are placed on top of the flesh. You can use some flour, but the natural flavor is much better without it. If you use the flour batter, be sure you dunk pacu into beaten egg and then coat. If you pan fry use olive oil or just simply wrap in foil on a BBQ and wait until meat is tender and flaky.

Anybody want to donate pacus to me ? I'm hungry.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

yes, tonight i think I shall enjoy my piraya
and tommoorw Its a 16 inch rhom


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

If any of my Ps die id save the skull and i guess id eat them. might as well.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

mmmmmm piranha







Ive eaten quite a few catfish that have gotten too big for the tanks ive had em in. I have a surplus of baby P's right now if any of em get big enough i might try out franks recipes.


----------

